# Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"



## Nikmido (10. November 2015)

*Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Hallo!

Wie bereits angedroht in meinem Thread im Bereich "Praxisprobleme" muss ich leider auch hier einen Thread erstellen. Es handelt sich jetzt zwar ebenfalls um ein Praxisproblem, aber da es nur um Windows geht, kam mir dieser Bereich besser dafür geeignet vor.


Problemdarstellung:

Ich möchte mir auf meinem neuen PC Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit installieren und dann auf Windows 10 upgraden. Dafür habe ich mir bei softwarebilliger.de für 20€ einen Key gekauft. Die benötigte ISO-Datei wurde in der E-Mail mit dem Key als Download mitgeliefert.
Also habe ich die ISO-Datei (3,19 GB) heruntergeladen und dann mithilfe des "Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool" einen 8GB USB-Stick formatiert und bootfähig gemacht. Das UEFI/BIOS erkennt den Stick sofort und ändert sogar die Bootreihenfolge automatisch und richtig. Das System bootet ordnungsgemäß vom Stick ("Windows is loading files") und der Windows-Screen erscheint. Ich kann die Sprache, Datum und Währungsformat und Eingabesprache einstellen. Sobald dann die Installation begonnen hat, steht für ~5 Sekunden "Setup wird gestartet" auf dem Bildschirm und dann erscheint die gängige Fehlermeldung "Ein erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt" (sh. Bild).

Google ist schon voll von dem Fehler, doch leider bringt keiner der, teils banalen, Lösungsansätze den gewünschten Erfolg. Um einen kleinen Überblick zu geben, hier eine Auflistung dessen, was ich BEREITS VERSUCHT habe um den Fehler zu beheben:

-Stick sowohl in USB 2.0 als auch USB 3.0 Ports gesteckt und gebootet (Frontpanel und Direktanschlüsse)
-UEFI/BIOS Default Einstellungen geladen und dann gebootet
-alle USB 3.0 Ports einzeln im UEFI/BIOS disabled (leider gibt es bei mir nicht die Möglichkeit, die 3.0 Ports im Allgemeinen zu deaktivieren)
-Den Stick mit einer anderen ISO-Datei von winfuture.de formatiert
-SATA Controller deaktiviert (-> Bluescreen Fehlermeldung)

Ich habe diese Schritte alle einzeln durchgeführt, aber auch alle zusammen und in diversen Kombinationen. Einige Einstellungen für´s BIOS die Google noch ausgespuckt hat, habe ich leider bei mir nicht gefunden (Ist wohl zu modern ).

Da der Fehler doch relativ bekannt ist, ich aber irgendwas übersehen haben MUSS, habe ich doch die leise Hoffnung, dass mir irgendjemand hier (erneut) weiterhelfen kann. Ich wäre (erneut) sehr froh und dankbar darüber. Wenn noch irgendwelche Infos benötigt werden, fragt einfach. Meine aktuelle Hardware könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen.

LG Nikmido


----------



## AMD-FXler (10. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Hast du die Möglichkeit, die Iso auf ne DVD zu brennen?
Hatte selber das Problem, dass ich Windows 7 Pro 64 nicht über einen USB Stick installieren konnte.

Das war auf einem Asrock 990FX Killer Board (das in der Sig)

Mit der gebrannten ISO lief das Setup ohne Fehler durch. Warum, weiß ich aber auch nicht...


----------



## Nikmido (10. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Da ich mein DVD Laufwerk nur für Retail-Spiele benutze und auch nie irgendwas brenne, müsste ich Rohlinge erst kaufen, was nicht das Problem wäre. Es kann aber doch nicht sein, dass das installieren mit USB-Stick unmöglich ist?


----------



## Kotor (10. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Hi,

vlt. ist es einfacher während der Win Installation das CD/DVD Laufwerk abzuhängen., wenn du eh mit bootable USB Stick installierst. 
Die Installation durchführen ... und später das Laufwerk wieder anschließen und mal schauen. 

Die downgeloadete iso könnte halt alt sein (ohne updates).
Obwohl CD/DVD sollte so gut wie alles funktionieren sollte.
Vlt. hast du ein BD-ROM ? 

kotor


----------



## Nikmido (10. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

@Kotor: Das ist eben genau das Ding. Warum werde ich nach CD/DVD Treibern gefragt, wenn der Boot und die Installation von einem USB-Stick erfolgen? Habe auch schon mehrfach in Foren gelesen, dass es gar nicht unbedingt an Treibern liegt, sondern der Fehler einfach Mittel zum Zweck ist und nur klarstellen soll, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt. Das erweckt natürlich Vertrauen Microsoft...

Ein BD-Rom habe ich nicht.


----------



## Nikmido (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Das DVD Laufwerk abzuhängen hat leider auch nichts gebracht, der selbe Fehler taucht weiterhin auf. Langsam gehen mir die Lösungsansätze aus .


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

man könnte noch versuchen mit anderen Tools die DVD zu erstellen...

-Rufus
-UNetBootIn
-Microsoft Tool zur Medienerstellung


----------



## Nikmido (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Ja das könnte man, ich hatte aber gehofft schnell und einfach das ganze mit meinem USB Stick erledigen zu können, denn dafür habe ich alles da was ich brauche. Anscheinend ist das unmöglich, denn ich habe jetzt schon 2 Tage damit verbracht, eine Lösung für das Problem zu finden. Wie es dann all die anderen geschafft haben, bleibt mir weiter ein Rätsel


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Schonmal USB Legacy im Bios auf "ON" gestellt ?


----------



## Nikmido (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Ja ich kann Windows weder im UEFI noch im Legacy Mode installieren.


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

bist du dir sicher das der USB Stick OK ist?

USB Stick Test -> H2testw - Download - heise online

bzw. bei einem der Tools zum Erstellen, Häkchen machen bei der Überprüfung


----------



## Nikmido (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

So, ich habe den Stick grade 1zu1 nach dieser Anleitung formatiert UEFI Bootable USB Flash Drive - Create in Windows und dabei auch die Überprüfung drüberlaufen lassen -> der Stick funktioniert einwandfrei ohne fehlerhafte Blöcke. Trotzdem alles beim Alten.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein jetzt am Ende. Das einzige was ich nicht gemacht bzw. nicht hinbekommen habe, ist den PC ohne Secure Boot/CSM zu starten. Ansonsten dürfte ich das volle Programm durchprobiert haben, alles ohne Erfolg und in dem selben Fehler endend (sh. Bild Post #1).

Wenn irgendjemand noch ne Idee hat, um ohne CSM booten zu können oder sonst irgendeinen Geistesblitz der helfen könnte, bitte immer her damit, ich nehme alles . (<- Die Stimmung ist nicht so gut wie es dieser Smiley vermuten lässt!)


----------



## Kotor (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

- eine gleichwertige ISO von Microsoft oder chip.de oder sonst irgendwo downloaden
- den USB Stick mittels Tool nochmals zum Bootable Win Installer machen (mit der neuen ISO)
- Win Key hast du ja 

kotor


----------



## Nikmido (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

chip.de hab ich schon versucht, ebenso winfuture.de und die mit dem key gesendete ISO von softwarebilliger.de

An die ISOs von Microsoft komm ich mit meinem Key leider nicht mehr ran (vorinstalliert).


----------



## Kotor (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

letzte Idee:

- geh in dein noch laufendes Windows
- starte die Setup.exe vom USB Stick
- irgendwann wird er dann neustart wollen oder einfach neustarten 
- zu diesem Zeitpunkt (restart) nimm ihn den USB Stick weg 

kotor


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Vielleicht liegt es ja am Stick selber (auch wenn er in Ordnung ist), probier es doch mal mit einem anderen.


----------



## Nikmido (11. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

@kotor: Ich habe kein "noch laufendes Windows" oder wie ist das gemeint? Der PC auf den ich Windows installieren will hat noch kein OS.

@nWo-Wolfpac: Hab es sowohl mit einem USB3.0 von Sony (8GB) probiert als auch mit einem USB2.0 Kingston DataTraveler (4GB). Mittlerweile bekomm ich Herzrasen wenn ich diesen sch*** Fehlerscreen mit diesen gottverdammten fehlenden Treibern nochmal sehe. Mal schauen ob ich morgen mehr Glück habe.


----------



## Nikmido (12. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*

Also ich habe mir heute Rohlinge gekauft und die ISO auf DVD gebrannt. Gestartet und die Installation funktioniert beim ersten mal... No more Words needed...

Was ich mich frage ist aber, was denn alle die machen, die kein DVD Laufwerk haben und nur auf die Installation von einem USB-Stick setzen können?

Naja, Dankeschön an alle die hier wieder mehr oder weniger sehr hilfsbereit waren . Auch wenn wir leider keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden haben, denn bei meiner Hilfesuche in diversen Foren waren es genau diese Threads, ohne jegliche Lösung oder abschließende Worte, die mich zur Weißglut getrieben haben...


----------



## Kotor (12. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 Installationsproblem - "erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkgerätetreiber fehlt"*



Nikmido schrieb:


> @kotor: Ich habe kein "noch laufendes Windows" oder wie ist das gemeint? Der PC auf den ich Windows installieren will hat noch kein OS.



- Dann boote vom Stick - installiere Windows
- Sobald die Daten zur Installation kopiert wurden und der Rechner den ersten Restart macht, hängst du den USB Stick ab.


----------

